# Three new species of Ameerega from Peru



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

A good month for Ameerega. Three more have been described from Peru. We are trying to get the accounts/pics uploaded to dendrobates.org but the FTP is being finicky. Should be good in a day or two. 

http://www.mapress.com/zootaxa/2009/f/z02049p038f.pdf

-Evan


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Thats great. Ameeregas are amazing looking frogs and definitly very unappreciated. It would great if more of these species where in the hobby.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

^ I agree!


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks like one of them (A. pepperi) is named for Mark Pepper. Congrats Mark - that's pretty cool stuff!

Cheers,


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Very cool! It will great to see the pics!


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

afterdark said:


> Looks like one of them (A. pepperi) is named for Mark Pepper. Congrats Mark - that's pretty cool stuff!
> 
> Cheers,


is your name "pete arrows" as well? haha


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

is the PDF only one page ??? or does it not like my mac???
Brian


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Brian Ferriera said:


> is the PDF only one page ??? or does it not like my mac???
> Brian


I'm only getting a single page on my PC . . . I'm a PC!


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Very cool. I only get one page as well.


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

No, its 38 pages. The link I posted is just to the abstract. Send me a PM containing your email address and I can send you a full PDF.

-Evan


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

I love seeing this!


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the file. Here in the next few minutes I will be looking at it more carefully.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i thought it was just 1, but 3 is even better!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

any pics of these guys yet?


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Julio said:


> i thought it was just 1, but 3 is even better!!


Just making sure you knew this it's 38 pages. I bet you did, but I haven't seen any when I went looking today online but I am sure there are sources out there if they are willing to share.


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Sorry for the huge delay, but we finally got the accounts for the three new species uploaded:

Dendrobates.org - Ameerega ignipedis
Dendrobates.org - Ameerega yoshina
Dendrobates.org - Ameerega pepperi

Also, Thomas Ostrowski (dendrobase.de) graciously contributed an account for Ranitomeya claudiae:

Dendrobates.org - Ranitomeya claudiae

-Evan


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Ric Sanchez said:


> Also, Thomas Ostrowski (dendrobase.de) graciously contributed an account for Ranitomeya claudiae:


You have no idea how happy this makes me.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Does this mean the understory EB-OHNS and EB-CHO populations of A. bassleri are now classified as A. pepperi ?


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing Mike.


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Corpus Callosum said:


> Does this mean the understory EB-OHNS and EB-CHO populations of A. bassleri are now classified as A. pepperi ?


OHNS and CHO are both A. pepperi. As for the CAY, Mark will need to chime in since I don't know the exact locality of this one (his codes are cryptic). But I think it's A. pepperi.

Sorry guys for complicating the nomenclature of the frogs in the hobby yet again. I assure you this is not our intent!

-Evan


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

this normanclature changes all the time it seems.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Also sounds like Mark got a frog named after him.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pl259 said:


> Also sounds like Mark got a frog named after him.


well deserved!!!


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Julio said:


> well deserved!!!


Indeed!!!!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm totally loving the A. ignipedis! Congrats to Mark!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

So those orange basserli I want to get next week are actually A. pepperi now...huh...


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

ggazonas said:


> So those orange basserli I want to get next week are actually A. pepperi now...huh...


Yep! It's all about the marketing  

So is it <pepper-eye> or <pepper-ee>? My Latin stinks.


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

It would be pronounced 'pepper-eye'. We joked with Mark about how his frog was going to be pronouced 'peppery', but hopefully that pronunciation doesn't catch on.

And yes, the nomenclature is changing all the time. Many of the frogs that Mark has been exporting have just recently been discovered, so it's no surprise their taxonomy is still catching up.

Keep in mind, there are far more species of poison frogs than are currently described. Many of them have already been discovered and just await closer analysis. Many are still waiting to be found.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

pl259 said:


> Yep! It's all about the marketing
> 
> So is it <pepper-eye> or <pepper-ee>? My Latin stinks.[/QUOTE
> 
> if you pronounce it Ameerega pepper-ee it sounds more like a frog dish that a new species


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Ric Sanchez said:


> It would be pronounced 'pepper-eye'. We joked with Mark about how his frog was going to be pronouced 'peppery', but hopefully that pronunciation doesn't catch on.
> 
> And yes, the nomenclature is changing all the time. Many of the frogs that Mark has been exporting have just recently been discovered, so it's no surprise their taxonomy is still catching up.
> 
> Keep in mind, there are far more species of poison frogs than are currently described. Many of them have already been discovered and just await closer analysis. Many are still waiting to be found.


BTW Ric, Your 2009 calender looks fantastic!! I especially like Miss September 


________
EricG.NH


----------

